# Anybody hacked the Gemmy "Talking Skulls" 2 pack???



## Steve Filpansick (Sep 19, 2007)

They have them on sale at Spencers for $10... it's a pack of 2 skulls that interact with each other.

I was wondering if they were a relatively easy hack... if so, $5 ea for talking skulls seems like a bargain!


Any info would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks!
Steve


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Check this thread:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=6652

It shows the 'toy motor circuit' you will need to build to hack these things.

Read the thread all the way through. It shows mixed responses with the circuit.

Good luck.


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Any luck with them yet, Steve? I picked up a set myself - they're not full-size, but look pretty solid. A little late for this year, but I'm going to start hacking into them anyway.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

One thing you might try (I don't have time this year) is any simple color organ circuit you can find. I THINK thats basically what the circuit mentioned in this thread is.


----------

